# High-end 730mm or 740mm Handlebars?



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello fellow weightweenies,

I jumped from narrow bars of 2001 to my current bike that came with 780mm bars that just aren't jiving to me. I cut them to 760mm but want to go more but they also feel stiff, and they're lame heavy stock bars so between the weight, and getting stiffer each time I cut them down, I'm done with these aluminum 35mm bars.

Looking for high-end carbon (not Chinese knock-offs) bars with 20mm rise and 730mm or 740mm width. 31.8mm preferred.

I'm having a lot of trouble finding this, but I did find Ritchey WCS that are 740mm but only 15mm. I'd prefer 25mm rise over my current 20mm rise, so going to 15mm rise is a bummer. I'd need help finding a 31.8 lightweight stem with some rise to counter this because the bonehead dealer seems to have cut my stem. (I'm at the top of my fork stem.)

Supporting a U.S. company would be a bonus. Enve M6 seemed interesting but they're a huge 780mm. They're tuned for the width, and I'm not going to ruin all that by cutting them down to 740mm, 730mm or even 720mm.

Newmen seemed kind of interesting, but I'm not sure the high upsweep is good for hopping fallen trees or steep downhills. Yes, they're German, but I like them too.  Actually, I just don't want to support China. But will if that's the only bar I'm gonna find. (I have a Giant, and I found Giant Contact SLR bars on ebay that seem to fit my specs, but they're only sold from some vendor in Taiwan. Would prefer a real North American distributor/seller or good a European seller.)

Renthal is cool and have liked them on a mx bike, but their graphics are too hideous for my mtb unless I can't find anything else or could take the graphics off with some isopropanol like my road bike's Uno 7 stem. Renthal mx bars were nice aluminum with a blue-anodized cross bar. They should gtfo with their weird off-gold color of the mtb bars, weird off-gold and red like I'm Michael Knight from the 90's.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

I’ve used Enve M6 and currently ride M9. I’d disagree that the M6 doesn’t work well at 740–I raced them at that width and they were very compliant. The M9 by comparison are very stiff.

IMHO Enve is the only worry free carbon. It’s expensive though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Wheelspeed said:


> Hello fellow weightweenies,
> 
> I jumped from narrow bars of 2001 to my current bike that came with 780mm bars that just aren't jiving to me. I cut them to 760mm but want to go more but they also feel stiff


Can't help on the bar selection but that issue seems to come up a lot for those of us that made a jump from old to new rather than evolving with changes. My first newer bike had 660's and they felt huge but getting back on the old "good bike", the 500's or whatever they were that I thought were better were actually scary to ride again. Long story short, at 5'10" I've settled into 750-760 as about right.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

chomxxo said:


> I've used Enve M6 and currently ride M9. I'd disagree that the M6 doesn't work well at 740-I raced them at that width and they were very compliant. The M9 by comparison are very stiff.
> 
> IMHO Enve is the only worry free carbon. It's expensive though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for you opinion on the M6 and M9. I think the ENVE bars are competitively priced against other high end bars. I was just worried they'd get stiffer after moving hands inwards so your comment is interesting. Will stay away from the M9.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

OldSchoolMBer said:


> Can't help on the bar selection but that issue seems to come up a lot for those of us that made a jump from old to new rather than evolving with changes. My first newer bike had 660's and they felt huge but getting back on the old "good bike", the 500's or whatever they were that I thought were better were actually scary to ride again. Long story short, at 5'10" I've settled into 750-760 as about right.


Fellow old-schooler - Yes, not a fan of the new geometry. Steeper seat post might be alright, but I was perfectly confident with the old school steeper head... just manualled over a drop during a steep descent. Taking the example to an extreme, a Harley Davidson chopper absolutely SUCKS at turning! I feel like that a little when trying to rail turns. Front wheel is just too far out to weight it properly, and I don't need "confidence" when downhilling, so why have the downside of a vague front end? But oh well, I'm just bitchin' at this point.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wheelspeed said:


> Fellow old-schooler - Yes, not a fan of the new geometry. Steeper seat post might be alright, but I was perfectly confident with the old school steeper head... just manualled over a drop during a steep descent. Taking the example to an extreme, a Harley Davidson chopper absolutely SUCKS at turning! I feel like that a little when trying to rail turns. Front wheel is just too far out to weight it properly, and I don't need "confidence" when downhilling, so why have the downside of a vague front end? But oh well, I'm just bitchin' at this point.


OH, to continue griping, WTF, how hard is it to turn a 30-lb mtb... just lean a little and it's already turning! Don't need 800mm bars to "give leverage". JHC, how weak are you if you can't turn in a 30-lb bicycle? Same with stability... it's all about weight. When you make a really nice turn, don't you feel like you could've done that particular turn almost no-handed! Even on my 500 lb sportbike at 100 mph, I can turn in with just a nudge on the narrowish bars. Could use narrower bars even. It's about weighting, not bar width. I have to stop typing because I'm getting fired up but I just don't believe in the modern geometry stuff.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I have these cut to 760mm and I really like them. Came out to about 170g ProTaper Carbon 1in Rise Handlebar


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

if you are looking to bling out your bike, Schmolke, Tune or MCFK are about as cool as it gets. IMHO ENVE is poser garbage. they are not light, their graphics are gaudy and they cost way too much for what you get. If you are spending ENVE $$ you might as well get a good bar and buy some Schmolke TLO's. you can order them for your weight and they are way lighter than ENVE. 

Another one is Darimo. their black graphics are super stealth and their weights are super light. Made in Italy too so not china.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Wheelspeed said:


> Hello fellow weightweenies,
> 
> I jumped from narrow bars of 2001 to my current bike that came with 780mm bars that just aren't jiving to me. I cut them to 760mm but want to go more but they also feel stiff, and they're lame heavy stock bars so between the weight, and getting stiffer each time I cut them down, I'm done with these aluminum 35mm bars.
> 
> Looking for high-end carbon (not Chinese knock-offs) bars with 20mm rise and 730mm or 740mm width. 31.8mm preferred.


I have been on Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon for 6 years. 740 mm width, 20 mm rise, 31.8 and 180 grams. Works like a charm. It might be hard to find until production and distribution go back to normal.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Wheelspeed said:


> Fellow old-schooler - Yes, not a fan of the new geometry. Steeper seat post might be alright, but I was perfectly confident with the old school steeper head... just manualled over a drop during a steep descent. Taking the example to an extreme, a Harley Davidson chopper absolutely SUCKS at turning! I feel like that a little when trying to rail turns. Front wheel is just too far out to weight it properly, and I don't need "confidence" when downhilling, so why have the downside of a vague front end? But oh well, I'm just bitchin' at this point.


Have you been riding steeper HTA and made that conclusion, or are you basing it by looking at the numbers?

I came from 68 HTA 73 SA, and went to 65 HTA and 76 SA. I've found the grip up front is vastly improved. My old bike would wash out up front unpredictability, I've yet to slip this new one yet and I'm bringing it into corners with more speed.

Chainstays have also been shortened a bunch in recent years so tight cornering has actually improved in my opinion. There's one particular spot on my old bike that's super tight and between a couple trees, I'd clear it about 60-70 percent of the time on my old bike without dropping a foot or missing it altogether and hopping off. I've yet to not clear it on the new bike.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Davide said:


> I have been on Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon for 6 years. 740 mm width, 20 mm rise, 31.8 and 180 grams. Works like a charm. It might be hard to find until production and distribution go back to normal.


Backcountry still have the 10mm rise version in stock (for now). You're right, though, a quick check shows all my other fave retailers are dead out of stock on these.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Have you been riding steeper HTA and made that conclusion, or are you basing it by looking at the numbers?
> 
> I came from 68 HTA 73 SA, and went to 65 HTA and 76 SA. I've found the grip up front is vastly improved. My old bike would wash out up front unpredictability, I've yet to slip this new one yet and I'm bringing it into corners with more speed.
> 
> Chainstays have also been shortened a bunch in recent years so tight cornering has actually improved in my opinion. There's one particular spot on my old bike that's super tight and between a couple trees, I'd clear it about 60-70 percent of the time on my old bike without dropping a foot or missing it altogether and hopping off. I've yet to not clear it on the new bike.


All these discussions about geometry are a complete waste of time ... bike geometry depends on body size and proportions and as a consequence certain numbers work for some people and certain others work for others. Little problem is that you can no longer get a custom frame to fit your body (well you can if you go metal and hard tail), but the industry keeps shelling out "new" geometries to try to convince people to buy new bikes.

We will have to wait, who knows, ten? fifteen years? When carbon frame will be grown to your specs in your living room geometry discussions might become a bit more useful.


----------



## Mosquito (Nov 6, 2005)

Tune Turnstange - 125g


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

Wheelspeed said:


> Hello fellow weightweenies,
> 
> Looking for high-end carbon (not Chinese knock-offs) bars with 20mm rise and 730mm or 740mm width. 31.8mm preferred.


You might like the Race Face NEXT Carbon 20mm Riser 725mm Wide 31.8 interface.








Next Handlebar | 31.8mm | Carbon | Raceface


Born in the lab and proven on the trail, Next handlebars are precisely manufactured with a unidirectional carbon weave, making them incredibly sturdy and light enough for trail devotees and weight-shaving XC racers alike.




www.raceface.com





Ticks the 20mm rise, carbon and width boxes for you.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Wheelspeed said:


> OH, to continue griping, WTF, how hard is it to turn a 30-lb mtb... just lean a little and it's already turning! Don't need 800mm bars to "give leverage". JHC, how weak are you if you can't turn in a 30-lb bicycle? Same with stability... it's all about weight. When you make a really nice turn, don't you feel like you could've done that particular turn almost no-handed! Even on my 500 lb sportbike at 100 mph, I can turn in with just a nudge on the narrowish bars. Could use narrower bars even. It's about weighting, not bar width. I have to stop typing because I'm getting fired up but I just don't believe in the modern geometry stuff.


The normal bars (what old-school people refer to as "wide") do two (well three kinda) very important things:

1. They keep the wheel pointed where you want when going downhill. Going down any kind of tech, they give you the leverage to keep your wheel from going sideways and your bike ejecting you. This is the primary reason that people endo. Yeah, you may think you have the ultimate bike skills, but you can go even faster when you can use your ultimate bike skills on even nastier terrain. This lets to go downhill a lot faster than others, especially in XC races.

2. They keep your wheel pointed where you want when going uphill. Another big issue commonly faced is on extremely steep terrain, it can be hard to keep the front wheel straight. It wants to go sideways again, although now due to not having as much weight on it and not having very much gyroscopic rigidity force. This gets worse with longer travel bikes, but even at 100-120mm front ends it's an issue on the steepest terrain. It's nice to be able to concentrate on going forward and not have a sudden turn sideline you.

3. They kind of make bar-ends redundant, in that you are more stretched out, have move leverage, already have a better climbing position, etc. Some still go to short stubby bar-ends, but bar-ends have mainly gone away in the iterations that we knew them. They are redundant.

I wouldn't immediately say 740mm is narrow...it's on the narrow side of things for sure, but if someone's body is set up for that, then it's totally fine. There are some totally invalid ways people go determining the best width (like push-ups), but the modern range of width is probably around 740-ish up to around 810 or so.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Decoy20 said:


> You might like the Race Face NEXT Carbon 20mm Riser 725mm Wide 31.8 interface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have that bar. Way way too narrow for me, but it wasn't too punishing. IME a lot of your "compliance" comes from your stem also flexing, so the 31.8 standard contributes to this both ways. The difference between that old 31.8 setup and the Hixon SL that I now run on the same bike is dramatic, the Hixon is far far more rigid/stiff. To the point where it really magnifies the noodle Fox 34SC fork.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

What do you folks think about Lee McCormack's handlebar formula?





I'm 5'10" calculates to about 780. I've been running 770 lately cut down from 780 after 1 year. Mostly trail riding.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Decoy20 said:


> What do you folks think about Lee McCormack's handlebar formula?


I think it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think it makes a lot of sense.


Except it puts my wife's bar width at 650mm, which is really narrow. She prefers somewhere between 710-725mm. It's fascinating though that many MTB consumers don't even consider moving their cockpit controls around at all, much less cutting bars to match their body/reach/ergo.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee's formula is a starting point. Probably doesn't work on the extremes (short or tall). But, it's just a starting point.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

cassieno said:


> Lee's formula is a starting point. Probably doesn't work on the extremes (short or tall). But, it's just a starting point.


Ended up getting her Race Face NEXT Carbon (20mm) Riser 725mm Wide 31.8 mm interface. Leaving un-cut for now and she's ok so far.


----------



## theprodigalcyclist (11 mo ago)

TylerVernon said:


> I have these cut to 760mm and I really like them. Came out to about 170g ProTaper Carbon 1in Rise Handlebar


I know I'm late to the party (hey, I'm 63👴), but I have these same on my 2019 Trek Procaliber 9.7. Cut them to 740, after trying 780 for a few weeks, and I still find myself gravitating towards the inside of the grips.
















Best upgrade I made on that bike!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

theprodigalcyclist said:


> I know I'm late to the party (hey, I'm 63👴), but I have these same on my 2019 Trek Procaliber 9.7. Cut them to 740, after trying 780 for a few weeks, and I still find myself gravitating towards the inside of the grips.


Not surprising, it looks like you are running a very long stem.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

I couldn’t find many carbon bars that can be cut down under 750-760. No complaints so far with the Race Face Next 35.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

N54tt said:


> I couldn’t find many carbon bars that can be cut down under 750-760. No complaints so far with the Race Face Next 35.
> 
> View attachment 1977588


OneUp can go down to 740mm wide but it is a 35mm clamp.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

yzedf said:


> OneUp can go down to 740mm wide but it is a 35mm clamp.


Nice. My RF Next is 35mm too. I’ll take a look at the OneUp next time I want to change out my bars. My LBS stocks the RF which is why I got it lol.


----------



## theprodigalcyclist (11 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> Not surprising, it looks like you are running a very long stem.


Not really, considering t's a XC bike in an XL frame size. It came with 720mm bars and a 110mm stem. When I changed to 740 bars, I switched to a 100mm stem.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

theprodigalcyclist said:


> Not really, considering t's a XC bike in an XL frame size. It came with 720mm bars and a 110mm stem. When I changed to 740 bars, I switched to a 100mm stem.


Yes, really.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have some Next Sl's on a rigid bike of mine. Beats the piss out of me and looking to replace them. Luckily my son is always happy to take my hand me downs and at 19 is too dumb to notice.


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

OneUp Components carbon bars are truly amazing having come from aluminum bars on my Specialized Epic Evo...much more compliant and they absorb lots of small bumps and chatter taking away numbness and fatigue in my hands.

Thye are 35mm OD bars with a 20mm rise...cut them down to 770mm and couldn't be happier...


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

Schmolke TLO handlebar, 740mm, 96g


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

thegolffather said:


> Schmolke TLO handlebar, 740mm, 96g


96g, Yow. What's the rider weight limit on that bad boy?


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

wayold said:


> 96g, Yow. What's the rider weight limit on that bad boy?


76 to 95 kg is what I got they also have the 86 to 11kg version


----------

